# Programador AVR compatible con AVR Studio



## artoo85 (Abr 4, 2007)

Hola, tengo un AVR ATMega32, y quiero comprar un programador pero estoy algo confundido.
Todos los programadores que he visto son ISP (in system programmer), pero no entiendo muy bien como funcionan, iba a comprar en AGelectronica el ATAVRISP2 (http://atmel.com/dyn/resources/prod_documents/AVRISPmkII_UG.pdf) pero viendo el manual me entero de que se necesita algo que llaman "target board" (tarjeta objetivo?) pero no se exactamente que es eso.
El conector del programador es de 6 pines, pero no sabria donde conectarlo o si necesito algun elemento pasivo extra.
¿Alguien que me pueda ayudar a programar mi AVR?


----------



## eidtech (Abr 5, 2007)

la tarjeta objetivo en tu caso es la que contiene el ATMega32... es decir la tarjeta que vas a programar. En tu tarjeta objetivo, debes dejar un conector de programacion, a donde vas a llevar las siguientes senales: Vcc, Gnd, Mosi, Miso, SCK y Reset, estas senales las debes colocar de acuerdo al pinout de tu programador. 

(Solo revisa bien tu datasheet, ya que por ejemplo en el ATMega128 en lugar de conectar las senales a Mosi y Miso se conectan a PDI y PDO, pero todo viene en el datasheet).

Tambien hay programadores JTAG y de Alto Voltaje... aunque si los mas comunes son de tipo ISP.


----------



## artoo85 (Abr 5, 2007)

Muy bien, muchas gracias. Entonces los conecto directamente, no hay necesidad de elementos pasivos (poner una resistencia o capacitor aqui o alla), verdad?

Gracias por tu ayuda eidtech.


----------



## macraig (Mar 18, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
no gastes tu dinero asi hombre, mira este programador...
http://www.bsdhome.com/avrdude/
solo cables, resistencias y un computador con puerto paralelo (como 1 dolar)...
y FUNCIONA


----------



## microtronic (Mar 18, 2008)

macraig dijo:
			
		

> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> no gastes tu dinero asi hombre, mira este programador...
> http://www.bsdhome.com/avrdude/
> solo cables, resistencias y un computador con puerto paralelo (como 1 dolar)...
> y FUNCIONA



que opinas d este  Aquaticus JTAG ICE programador debugger..es el equivalente del ICD2 clone de los pics pero este es para avr

http://aquaticus.información/JTAG


----------



## macraig (Mar 21, 2008)

pues es el mismo q este otro
http://www.scienceprog.com/build-your-own-avr-jtagice-clone/
es hagalo usted mismo.... no se si salga mas barato o no.


----------



## andres_electronica (Jul 22, 2008)

eidtech dijo:
			
		

> la tarjeta objetivo en tu caso es la que contiene el ATMega32... es decir la tarjeta que vas a programar. En tu tarjeta objetivo, debes dejar un conector de programacion, a donde vas a llevar las siguientes senales: Vcc, Gnd, Mosi, Miso, SCK y Reset, estas senales las debes colocar de acuerdo al pinout de tu programador.
> 
> (Solo revisa bien tu datasheet, ya que por ejemplo en el ATMega128 en lugar de conectar las senales a Mosi y Miso se conectan a PDI y PDO, pero todo viene en el datasheet).
> 
> Tambien hay programadores JTAG y de Alto Voltaje... aunque si los mas comunes son de tipo ISP.



Yo he programado con el atmega16 utlizando la SPI sin problema, conecto los pines MISO, MOSI, SCK y  RESET y listo.
Pero ahora estoy tratando de aplicar lo mismo al atmega64, y no obtengo respuesta por parte del micro. cual será el problema?   

segun lo que escribió "eidtech" dice que en el atmega128 se deben intercambiar los pines MOSI y MISO por PDI y PDO, y segun lo  que he visto el atmega64 y el atmega128 son muy parecidos y tienen los mismos pines.

agredeceria  mucho si me pudiesen explicar esto mejor o  si alguien ha trabajado con el atmega64 como  ha hecho para programarlo y que me mande el esquema del circuito

tambien tengo otra duda, en el datasheet el atmega 64 (tambien el atmega128) se habla del pin PEN (el atmega16 no lo trae) que segun entiendo es para habilitar el modo SPI, se debe tener en cuenta al momento de quemar el micro? en que estado debe estar este pin? 

por si sirve de algo yo he estado trabajando con el avrdude-gui


----------



## atmega16 (Abr 19, 2009)

Hola querida comunidad.

Soy Quimico y parte de mi trabajo es buscar datos que nos sirven a todos. Por ejemplo me dedico a buscar constantes fisicas en donde controlar muchos aspectos al mismo tiempo se haria mas sencillo si pudiera usar un dispositivo electronico. Yo se bastante de electronica, y actualmente programo los atmega con Ubuntu el AVR-GCC. Pero en realidad me resulta muy complicado. He buscado en la red muhos programadores, o al menos dispositivos que permiten programar.

He encontrado el tipico buffer conectado al paralelo y muchos otros que son sencillos, pero mi pregunta es si existe algun programador facil de hacer para un principiante con muchas ganas de aprender, facil de usar y que sea compatible con AVR Studio ya que me seria mas sencillo usar este programa. Si alguien me pudiera decir que programador es compatible con el avrstudio yo estaria muy agradecido.. a lo mejor es algo que ya se sabe por logica, pero para mi no es tan facil saberlo. Necesito que alguien me confirme que programador sirve con avr studio o que programador facil puedo yo hacer..

Gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 19, 2009)

Mmmm.... no he visto programadores hagalo usted mismo que solo se conecten al AVRstudio y comiencen a funcionar..... en la mayoria de los casos usan el AVRStudio para compilar y despues programan el hex usando un programa separado o le añaden algunos modulos al AVRstudio para que reconozca al programador

Si necesitas programador gratuito te puede servir el Arduino, trae su propio compilador y me dicen que es muy facil de usar (yo nunca he usado uno pero tengo amigos que lo usan como programador estandar), incluso en los foros de discusion hay temas que enseñan como usarlo en conjunto con el AVRstudio y hasta corre en linux.... 

Otra opcion es que compraras un STK500, es muy economico, facil de usar y nunca he tenido problemas con la programacion de los dispositivos.....


----------



## atmega16 (Abr 19, 2009)

Vos entonces usas el STK500?

osea, basicamente puedo programar lo que sea en AVRStudio y obtener el .hex, es asi?
luego usar el hex con ponnyprog o algo asi.. es esa la idea?

gracias por la ayuda.

Que hay de los programadores que veo siempre por ahi que usan el buffer 74244 y unas resistencias,, el circuito se ve facil, demasiado diria yo, pero no se con que programador o software se usa, vos me podrias decir....? gracias de verdad amigo.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 19, 2009)

atmega16 dijo:
			
		

> osea, basicamente puedo programar lo que sea en AVRStudio y obtener el .hex, es asi?
> luego usar el hex con ponnyprog o algo asi.. es esa la idea?



exacto..... todos los compiladores generan el codigo maquina y es un archivo que generalmente viene de 2 modos.. hex u obj, atmel usa el formato hex y pone el archivo con el codigo fuente en la carpeta del proyecto que estes compilando, posteriormente con otro programa cargas ese archivo hex y lo grabas en tu micro



			
				atmega16 dijo:
			
		

> Que hay de los programadores que veo siempre por ahi que usan el buffer 74244 y unas resistencias,, el circuito se ve facil, demasiado diria yo, pero no se con que programador o software se usa, vos me podrias decir....? gracias de verdad amigo.



Esos programadores usan su propio software para programar, generalmente es gratuito y tambien lo bajas de la pagina de donde consiges el programador. ejemplo: el arduino, del que puedes descargar el compilador y el programador de su pagina

http://www.arduino.cc/

La ventaja de un programador "oficial" (por llamarlo de un modo) es que te evitas el tener que estar abriendo y cerrando programas para grabar y probar tu codigo, la desventaja es que no son gratuitos y en algunas raras ocasiones muy caros...


----------



## arimarjul (Jul 20, 2009)

hola muchachos....
Tengo una consulta para hacer que es posible que le sirva al problema de progaramacion de andres.
El tema es que me compre (en el laburo) el "AVRISP mkII In-System Programmer".
Una vez en mis manos, lo conecto a unos atmeg8 y funcionaba de 10. El problema surgio cuando una partida de uC que recibimos(Atmega16 y 32), llegó con el fuse SPIEN=1, osea dehabilitada la grabacion serial.
Gracias a que tenia un stk500 que me habia prestado mi distribuidor, habilite este fuse y pude utilizar el AVRISP mkII.
Mi consulta es la siguiente... hay alguna forma de habilitar el spi si este viene deshabilitado de fabrica?


----------



## furianos (Ago 9, 2009)

Holas...

Arimarjul, te puedo hacer unas consultitas! 

ya que vos sos de Argentina..no se que parte. Yo estoy de zona oeste, pegado a Cap... en fin...

en mi trabajo estamos averiguando para empezar a usar los micros de Atmel, y la verdad estoy un poco mareado...

1) Para programarlos...en la pagina principal de Atmel, me fije el STK500 o STK600, que si entendi bien sirven para programar cualquier micro, solo hay que tener su correspondiente adaptador, no?

1a) no encontre aca en BsAs quien lo venda. Vos conoces algun lugar ? (de ultima en mi trabajo estan dispuestos a importarlo)

1b) recomendas alguno que alla en la red de esos que se pueden hacer en casa. No importa si no soporta todos los micros, en principio seria los comunes (como para hacer contadores, tacometros, conversores) si todo va bien, empezaria a desarrollar cosas mass complejas...

2) con el AVR Studio, podes programar cualquiera ? y el programa soporta cualquier programador ?  

Saludos.


----------



## arimarjul (Ago 13, 2009)

Hola furianos!

Gueno voy a tratar de responder ordenadamente:

Rtas:

1) el STK500, tiene todos los socalos necesarios para programar cuaquier AVR (sin adaptadores) y en cualquier modo (HVPP y SPI, etc). 

1a) el stk500 me lo presto la gente de ELKO http://www.elkonet.com/, creo q si lo queres comprar, te lo traen sin historia. Te comento que el STK500 mas alla de poder programar cualquier avr, es una placa de desarrollo (tipo starterKit) que posee leds y pulsadores cableados a los puertos, para que te sirva como para ir arrancando.

1b)Si. hay uno en la red que yo me hice y que programa via USB, pero tenes 2 inconvenientes, a) como uno de los componentes es un ATmega8, necesita tener algo con q grabarle el soft. b) tenes el problema x el cual postie yo, que es que no podes grabar micros que tienen el ISP apagado. Tengo que buscar el link, pero se llama algo de usbasp o avrusb.. no recuerdo exactamente. Googlealo que sale seguro.

1c)En cuanto al soft, yo utilice en avrStudio4 para "linkear" el stk500 y programar los uC. Para programar el soft use el IAR EW5 por que me gusto mas.

Bueno espero te halla servido de ayuda...

Exitos


----------



## Patico21 (Ago 15, 2009)

hola amigos del foro saquemen de una duda que opinan de los programadores que propone la pagina http://www.fischl.de/usbasp/ se los digo porque me parecen faciles de hacer y no tan caro para los que no tenemos mucho dinero gracias espero me ayuden


----------



## Alejandro Segad (Ago 28, 2009)

Hola

El programador en fischl.de - USBasp - USB programmer for Atmel AVR controllers parece muy bueno. Es del tipo ICSP o programador serie en circuito. Para generarlo con un ATmega8 puedes usar el programador hecho solo con resistencias y un puerto paralelo, pero cuidado con él.
Yo tengo una versión mejorada que protege el puerto paralelo y ha sido discutida en AVRFreaks (AVR Freaks), y la publiqué aquí en español:
Electrnica
Supongo que siempre es mejor un clon del stk500 ya que permite además la programación con alta tensión que no requiere que se reserven pines para la programación o en el caso de los micros de 8 pines en que es imprescindible (no conozco el stk600) 
También es bueno un JTAG, que da la posibilidad de hacer debugging sobre el propio micro (buscar jtag + ice).

Saludos


----------



## Alvaritoo (Oct 21, 2009)

Hola, necesito programar un ATmega128, he estado buscando y el que encuentro más económico es uno de olimex, lo compraría a través de 
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/ad...ds=PGM-00012&x=10&y=8&search_section=products
Alguien ha usado este programador? o ¿sabe de otro más económico y que funcione?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## eidtech (Oct 22, 2009)

Do it yourself.. (hazlo tu mismo..)

http://www.atmel.com/atmel/acrobat/isp_c_v5.pdf

o

http://www.fischl.de/usbasp/


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Ago 23, 2010)

Pos yo uso el susodicho USBASP y me funciona de maravilla. Tanto para AVR en formato DIL como para los de montaje superficial. Son bien aguantadores. Mas de una vez he cortocircuitado accidalmente las salidas de 5v y gnd y aunque el chip se calento bastante, todavia sigue jalando.


----------



## gonpa (Dic 8, 2010)

hola como estan? alguien a armado este programador? yo lo arme pero al parecer me mande una macana y queme el micro y no tengo mas para probar .


estaria bueno que ayudemos a ver si este programador funciona o no. es sencillo y muy economico, con la ventaja que es por el puerto serie que es mas factible conseguir este conector en una pc.


----------



## Eclip-se (Dic 8, 2010)

Si modificaste los fuses, lo mas probable es que se haya perdido el sincronismo interno del avr, por lo cual te recomendó usar un resucitador de avrs, para resetear los fuses.


----------



## gonpa (Dic 8, 2010)

emm yo no toque nada de eso creo, solo instale un ponyprog y seleccione el puerto a usar y probe.........despues de varias preuebas el micro hervia je, seguro que se quemo por algo.

calentaba al punto que te quemas feo cuando apenas lo tocas con el dedo.


alguien probo ese programador? para saber si lo armo de nuevo y compro otro micro para probar.

a este circuito lo tengo diseñado en proteus con el zocalo zif que esta listo para programar micros de 20, 28 y 40 pines. pero primero....hay que hacer andar.

desde ya gracias!

saludos

eclipse tu usaste el programador que puse alli? o conoces a alguien que le haya dado resultado?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 8, 2010)

Podés usar el pickit 2 clone que puse dentro del foro para programar tus AVR usando las herramientas que encontras en esta página. http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBkQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fpickit2.isgreat.org%2F&ei=afv_TNDONYuisQPT1dmvCw&usg=AFQjCNHIoF32QAKuc-Xg2JJ_Hd2UWz3Caw


----------



## gonpa (Dic 8, 2010)

si tengo el programa para grabar gracias por tu aporte, pero la cosa es saber si este circuito sirve. por que es sencillo y economico. si logro hacerlo andar o si alguien sabe si anda podria subir los archivo de proteus que tengo para compartirlo yo lo diseñe con el zocalo sif para los micros que mencione arriba.


ojala puedan ayudarme para saber si sigo intentando.

gracias!!!

saludos.


----------



## GermanDario (Mar 23, 2011)

disculpa macraig; pero tu circuito no funciona. . .lo monte tal-cual lo que muestra en la tabla, lo probe y me quemo el micro (ATmega32),pense que me solucionaria el problema que tengo con el puerto paralelo mio; almenos el mio se comunica la PC con los AVR, lo unico que me falla es que cuando descargo el programa y pruebo en la protoboard, nose porque los pines PC2, PC3, PC4, PC5 no funcionan, los demas puertos si (PA, PB, PD) y los pines PC0, PC1, PC6,PC7 tambien funcionan. . .si alguien me puede ayudar con este problemita le agradesco mucho de ante-mano.

att: German


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 24, 2011)

JTAG? Mira todo lo referente a este tema y a cómo deshabilitarlo (empezando por los fuses).


----------



## Bosque (Oct 13, 2014)

Hola a todos,

He hecho algunos programas en ATmega en la Universidad y ahora me gustaría empezar por mi cuenta. En la universidad usabamos el programador AVRISP MKII, pero me he fijado que cuesta unos 40€. Por internet hay muchos otros programadores, pero no se si son equivalentes, porque algunos, como el USBASP, cuestan solo entre 3€ y 7€.
¿La cuestión es, cual es la diferencia entre ellos? Quiero una alternativa en la que solo tenga que conectar a los pins correspondientes de mi ATmega y pueda pasar el programa. Sin tener que usar placas adicionales para grabar, sino directamente en mi placa final.

Otra cuestión es que recuerdo que en la universidad, al apagar la fuente de alimentación y volver a encender, el programa se había borrado y mi "circuito/sistema creado" no funcionaba. Así que tenía que volverlo a conectar al pc y volver a cargar el programa. ¿Tiene que ver con el programador o es que hay un modo de "quemado" definitivo para el microcontrolador que desconozco?

Por favor, ayudenme a elegir un programador que me sirva para escribir programas (que permanezcan) en el ATmega y que sea lo más económico y fácil de usar.

Muchas gracias.

Bosque


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 13, 2014)

pues cualquier grabador economico te sirve

el que usabas probablemente lo usabas en modo debug es decir el programa lo cargaba en la ram y cuando se apagaba se borraba "tipico de la Ram".

para empezar a prender y apagar leds te sirve cualquier grabador economico para micros de 8 a 16 bits.


----------

